#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  DMX of niet?

## dj_rob

Hallo!
Ik wil wat nieuwe lampen aanschaffen voor mijn drive in
Ik heb al het volgende:
- 4x kleine par (100W) met kleurenfilters
- 2x strobo 14W
- Mini laser crab
- Moonflower wit
- Moonflower gekleurd
Nu wil ik die kleine par's vervangen door 4x Led PAR 56 (met dmx). 
Nu vraag ik mij af als ik een lichtmengpaneel ga aanschaffen of ik dan gewoon zoon switch-ding moet doen of beter gelijk een dmx mengpaneel kan kopen. Ik kan dan alsnog wat oude lampen gebruiken door ze op een dmx dimmer ofzo aan te sluiten. (misschien koop ik dan gelijk wel een dmx-gestuurde derby en stroboscoop ofzo).
Alle lampen komen aan een truss dus als ik zoon switch ding koop moeten er allemaal verschillende stroomkabels naartoe. Een dmx kabel kun je gewoon doorlussen (tog).
Hoe dan ook, wie geeft mij advies?

----------


## renevanh

Een ledpar kun je sowieso niet aansturen zonder DMX tafel. Aan/uit heeft weinig effect, aan een switchpaneel ga je dus niks hebben met ledparren. DMX kun je inderdaad zonder probleem doorlussen.

Om je effecten aan te sturen kun je wel weer een switchpaneel (of DMX switchpack) gebruiken.

----------


## JustME125

> Alle lampen komen aan een truss dus als ik zoon switch ding koop moeten er allemaal verschillende stroomkabels naartoe.



Wanneer je je switchpack in de truss hangt scheelt je dat een hoop kabels. Botex heeft van die light-bricks (4 kanaals dimmer/switch, kun je zelf instellen). Kost geen hol, weegt geen hol en werkt prima voor effectjes. Werkt gewoon op DMX dus die brick in je truss. 1x stroom vanuit het net naar de brick. 4x een stroomkabeltje naar je effecten. DMX eraan en klaar. Pak dan een simpel DMX tafeltje erbij. De Botex Scenesetter 8/12/24/48 (eurolite en showtec maakt ze ook btw, dus behringer ook wel denk ik). En klaar is kees voor weinig geld.

Succes

----------


## dj_rob

Ok dus dit is zo'n beetje het plan:


(ff snel wat in paint geplakt. Zwart is stroomkabel, rood is dmx kabel)
Maar hoe duur is 'weinig geld' en waar kan ik die dingen kopen? Bij feedback hebben ze dat allemaal wel neem ik aan?

----------


## moderator

Nou ff heel blond, maar dit forum is onderdeel van een webshop....waar denk je dat je deze spullen kunt kopen.

Die lightbrick is top dingetje, je kan echter ietsje geld besparen door voor een ander dimmer/switchpack te kiezen:
Showtec MultiDim MKII, 4 kanaals DMX Dimmer Pack, Output 4x5A, dimmerpack - J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## moderator

Nou ff heel blond, maar dit forum is onderdeel van een webshop....waar denk je dat je deze spullen kunt kopen.

Die lightbrick is top dingetje, je kan echter ietsje geld besparen door voor een ander dimmer/switchpack te kiezen:
Showtec MultiDim MKII, 4 kanaals DMX Dimmer Pack, Output 4x5A, dimmerpack - J&H Licht en Geluid

Aanvullend: geen idee hoe je zo'n derby lichteffect gaat voorzien van DMX...ik ken ze alleen maar met een 230V stekker.

----------


## dj_rob

Owja, sorry.. kwas ff vergeten dat dit idd van licht-geluid.nl was  :Embarrassment: 
En er zijn wel lichteffecten vergelijkbaar met een derby die dmx aangestuurd kunnen worden. De showtec Fascinator bijv.

ik zat ook nog te bedenken om ipv die moonflower een scanner (met dmx) te kopen, en een strobo met dmx, dan heb ik die lightbrick ook niet meer nodig enzo..

Dit lijkt mij de slimste (niet veel duurdere) oplossing!
Moonflower en Derby is toch een beetje dubbelop vind ik..

----------


## LJKEVIN

Dan maak je nog een fout, 

Je LED parren moeten vaste spanning hebben.
(met dmx stuur je ze aan)

En je effecten (Derby e.d.)moet je kunnen schakelen, (neem ik aan)
en daar zou je dus zoals eerder genoemd een dmx SWITCH voor kunnen plaatsen. (of koop je hier een dmx derby voor???)

die heeft ook vaste spanning nodig, maar de uitgangen zijn dan via dmx _in/uit_ te schakelen.

Meest makkelijke toepassing (lijkt mij :Smile: 
DMX switch 
4 led parren
1x strobo
1x Derby 
in je "truss"

je derby + strobo sluit je aan op je switch.
Je legt een 230V kabel met blokje de truss in. hier gaan je led parren op, + je switchpack (je derby en je strobo krijgen immers 230V via je switchpack.

----------


## dj_rob

Misschien begrijp je het verkeerd vanwege dat draadje van t paneel naar die stekkerdoos. Dat is gewoon de voeding van dat mengpaneel.
Op die laatste tekening wil ik gewoon alleen maar dmx gestuurde lampen en effecten gebruiken. Ik sluit ze allemaal gewoon aan op 230V en stuur ze aan via dmx. Dan klopt het tog?

----------


## moderator

Jups, klopt.
Vraag is alleen of je uitkomt met het aantal dmx kanelen. Die scene setter tafels hebben 24 kanalen, gaat lukken wanneer je de LED parren allemaal hetzelfde startadres geeft.
Aanschaftip: g-haken, je zal de eerste niet zjin die nadenkt over z'n aankopen en dan door pure tijdnood staat te pielen met tyraps en andere onhandige/onwenselijke oplossingen.

----------


## dj_rob

Ja welk paneel moet moet ik nog een andere keer verzinnen, het gaat nu ff over welke onderdelen ik moet hebben. 
En wat je zei over die haken, heb ik al lang  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb 2.5 meter truss waar vroeger die andere lampen aan hingen (die ik nu waarschijnlijk ga verkopen). Die led pars zijn niet zo heel zwaar dus die moeten wel lukken aan m'n oude haken. Strobe ook wel. Iemand een idee hoe zwaar die derby-dingen en scanners wegen?

----------


## ralph

Kom op he, geen weegschaal in huis?
Dingen vragen die je niet weet of niet kan weten....kan allemaal, maar naar de bekende weg vragen is niet zoals het werkt.

----------


## dj_rob

Ok Ok, ik heb gezocht. Showtec fascinator 6kg en scanners al snel 12kg, dus daar heb ik denk ik wel een andere haak voor nodig.

Btw, ik heb geen geld denk ik om het allemaal in 1 keer te kopen, dus lijkt me dit t handigst:
1 ledpars 250 euro
2 controller 100 euro?
3 derby/fascinator/watdanook 75 - 100 euro
4 strobo 50 - 75 euro
5 scanner (evt.) 200 euro.
Ik heb al een grote flightcase waar alles incl kabels enzo wel ik kan (misschien op die scanner na).

----------


## ralph

Geen id wat voor haken je dan nu hebt, maar als je er met goed fatsoen geen 12kg aan kunt hangen, direct wegflikkeren die troep dan.

LED parren eerst aanschaffen en dan effecten erbij lijkt mij de verstandigste manier voor je aankloopbeleid.
Tip: koop je LED parren in 1 koop, de modellen verschillen nogal de ene of de andere zending...

----------


## dj_rob

Ja ik weet niet of ze et gaan houden. T zijn meer een soort halfcouplers (40mm) die ik gelijk bij mn truss  heb gekocht. Merk enzo weet ik niet meer. Waarschijnlijk houdtie 12 kg wel, maar voor de zekerheid.. Daarbij heb ik maar 6 haken dus als ik een scanner ga aanschaffen heb ik toch een nieuwe haak nodig.
Wat betreft die parren was ik wel van plan om ze allemaal in 1 keer te doen ja. Ik ken iemand bij wie ik er 4 voor 200 euro krijg. 1 keertje gebruikt, dus lijkt mij prima.
Nu zou ik nog graag wat advies willen welk paneeltje ik het best kan kopen (binnen mijn aangegeven budget graag)..

----------


## sanderr25

> Nu zou ik nog graag wat advies willen welk paneeltje ik het best kan kopen (binnen mijn aangegeven budget graag)..



dan zul je toch eerst moeten weten hoeveel dmx kanalen je nodig hebt 
je kan er wel een kopen van 12 kanalen maar als je scanner er al 12 heeft heb je niks meer voor je parren

----------


## DJ-Jan

misschien de Showtec Showmaster 24? 

Bij J-H 129,-
Showtec Showmaster 24, DMX dimming console - J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## sanderr25

> misschien de Showtec Showmaster 24? 
> 
> Bij J-H 129,-
> Showtec Showmaster 24, DMX dimming console - J&H Licht en Geluid




als hij er inderdaat nog een doosje aan wil hangen zullen er ook aan uit knoppen op moeten 
been derby zal het niet zo leuk vinden om gedimt te worden

----------


## stekelvarke

Als je een switchpakje aan de showmaster hangt kan hij ook aan/uit schakelen met de faders hoor.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

Kostendrukkende tip: kijk ook tweede hands!
Derby's en strobo's worden voor een paar tientjes weg gedaan. Nieuw lampje erin en klaar.

Haken: Deze of vergelijkbare gebruiken, kunnen 50kg hebben (let wel op buisdiameter!). Halfcouplers kunnen doorgaans meer gewicht hebben.

----------


## rick1993

Wat dacht je van eens showtec scanmaster 2 MKII, deze kost 209 euro en heeft 192 kanalen  :Smile: . Er zijn 12 knoppen en bij elke knop kun je de 8 faders gebruiken. Je kunt er dus 12 dingen aan koppelen. 4 knoppen voor de ledparren en dan heb je er nog 8 over voor effecten.

Rick

----------


## DJ-Jan

Je ziet het Rob genoeg mogelijkheden.
het is maar net wat je er ook in de toekomst van licht erbij wil kopen (meer scanners bijv of movingheads)

----------


## dj_rob

Nou, ik wil voorlopig even niet te veel geld uitgeven
Ik zat te denken aan 4 ledparren (mogen van mij met z'n 4en tegelijk gestuurd worden, als dat kan) met daartussen:

Derby - Scanner - Stroboscoop 
of
Scanner - Derby - Scanner (aangezien de meeste scanners ook gewoon als strobo gebruikt kunnen worden :Big Grin: )

Deze effecten zijn allemaal dmx gestuurd uiteraard, dus niet met switchpacks..
Voor een mengpaneel vind ik 100 euro eigenlijk wel zat, eventueel zou die van 129 nog gaan maar dat is echt mijn max. Ik hoef niet zo veel rekening te houden met uitbreiding. Tegen de tijd dat mijn portemonnee weer is bijgekomen van deze zooi is het wel weer tijd voor een ander mengpaneeltje dan..

Ik ga eens wat rondkijken op marktplaats e.d. naar wat spullen..
Weet iemand een goedkope scanner (op JH staan ze pas vanaf 150 ofzo)

----------


## dj_rob

Ok ik heb wat rondgezocht op marktplaats en ik vond "2 x showtec firestorm scanner met kist tekoop" (Marktplaats.nl > 2 x showtec firestorm scanner met kist tekoop - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser)
Als ik 2scanners ga kopen is het natuurlijk mooi als ik 2 dezelfde heb. Maar ik denk dat dit iets te professionele spul is en oud, vandaar de prijs! 
Moet ik dit doen of kan ik beter 2 minder goeie in betere staat kopen?
Is het sowieso wel verstandig om 2 scanners te nemen ipv een scanner en een strobo? (zie vorige post)
Strobos met dmx zijn al snel die van 1000W of meer, en die kosten nogal wat..

----------


## stekelvarke

> Ok ik heb wat rondgezocht op marktplaats en ik vond "2 x showtec firestorm scanner met kist tekoop" (Marktplaats.nl > 2 x showtec firestorm scanner met kist tekoop - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser)
> Als ik 2scanners ga kopen is het natuurlijk mooi als ik 2 dezelfde heb. Maar ik denk dat dit iets te professionele spul is en oud, vandaar de prijs!



De Showtec Firestorm scan is zeker niet TE professioneel, en zo oud is hij ook niet.
Volgens een oude catalogus die ik hier heb lag de nieuwprijs destijds rond de €320/stuk.





> Moet ik dit doen of kan ik beter 2 minder goeie in betere staat kopen?



minder goede DMX scans ga je moeilijk vinden denk ik, aangezien deze scans al budget scans zijn met de minimale specificaties om iet of wat bruikbaar te zijn.






> Is het sowieso wel verstandig om 2 scanners te nemen ipv een scanner en een strobo? (zie vorige post)



Het is inderdaad verstandiger om 2 scans te nemen inplaats van één.
Aangezien je met 2 scans een mooiere symmetrische lichtshow kan neerzetten.
Ook heeft één scan opzich niet zo'n effect.





> Strobos met dmx zijn al snel die van 1000W of meer



Volgens mij heeft Velleman (HQ power) een 750W DMX stroboscoop.
Van strobo's met nog minder vermogen heb je eigenlijk te weinig effect en zijn dus niet bruikbaar voor een echt strobo effect.





> en die kosten nogal wat..



Tsja, het blijft een dure hobby, zeker als je het goed wil doen.

----------


## dj_rob

Ok dus het mooist is
LED Par - Scan - LED Par - Derby - LED Par - Scan - LED Par
en dat aansturen met een Showtec Showmaster 24
Gaat dat lukken? Met aantal kanalen enzo.. (je hoeft geen rekening te houden met eventuele uitbreiding..)

btw, ik zag ook nog Marktplaats.nl > 4x scan twistar - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser
zeg 150euro voor 2tiwstars of 200 voor 2firestorms
wat is het best??

----------


## DJ-Jan

Als je het niet met de DMX kanalen haalt kan je ook kijken naar de Showmaster 48
Maar gebruik je nu niet alleen maar DMX lichten, want dan kan je weer naar andere controllers kijken?

----------


## dj_rob

Ja ik gebruik dan alleen maar dmx-apperatuur..
Maar mijn vraag was hoeveel kanalen ik nodig heb voor al die dingen.
4x LED Par (4kanalen)
2x Scanner (4kanalen)
1x Fascinator (7kanalen)

Ik zag btw ook dat al die Chauvet-derby's dmx gestuurd zijn..

----------


## DJ-Jan

Het hangt er vanaf of je de LED's in 1,2 of 4 groepen wil aansturen?
Hetzelfde met de scans 1 of 2 groepen?

----------


## dj_rob

Ga even van het meeste uit, dus 4 groepen voor de parren, 2 voor de scans en 1 voor de derby..
Dus ik moet een paneel hebben voor 7 groepen (zijn er geloof ik niet, dus worden het er 8) x 8kanalen tog? (aangezien de fascinator er 7 nodig heeft)

----------


## Funmaker

ik weet niet wat jullie begrip van groep is maar met deze setup:




> 4x LED Par (4kanalen)
> 2x Scanner (4kanalen)
> 1x Fascinator (7kanalen)



heb je 16 dmx kanalen nodig voor je led parren, 8 kanalen voor je scanners en 7 kanalen voor je fascinator wat dus een totaal geeft van 31 kanalen.

Als je nu je scanners op hetzelfde adres zet net zoals je led parren dan heb je echter nog maar 15 kanalen nodig maar dan zijn je mogelijkheden ook heel veel beperkter

----------


## dj_rob

Dus als ik de buitenste 2 parren tegelijk schakel en de binnenste 2 ook, betekend dat 8 kanalen voor m'n parren, 8 voor scanners en 7 voor de fascinator. 
Dat zijn er totaal 23, dat lukt dus met een showmaster 24?

----------


## Funmaker

dat zou dan inderdaad kunnen gaan

----------


## DJ-Jan

En blijf je binnen je budget

----------


## dj_rob

Dat ook ja
4x Par = E200
2x Scan = E200
Showmaster = E100
Derby = E100
Haken en kabels heb ik allemaal wel.


Maar ik wachtte nog op antwoord over:
_btw, ik zag ook nog_ _Marktplaats.nl > 4x scan twistar - Muziek en Instrumenten - Licht en Laser_
_zeg 150euro voor 2tiwstars of 200 voor 2firestorms_
_wat is het best??_

----------


## Funmaker

zover ik kan zien zijn deze 2 lampjes ongeveer hetzelfde op de pan en tilt na
dus ik kan er niet meteen eentje aanbevelen

----------


## dj_rob

Ok, weinig verschil dus..

Wat is dit voor iets:
Showtec Scanmaster (Showtec Scanmaster 1, DMX controller - J&H Licht en Geluid) 
Ook wel een nette prijs voor zoiets, denk ik.
En ook genoeg uitbreidingsmogelijkheden!
Maar ik zie een stuk meer kanalen en minder schuifjes, hoe zit dat?
Kan ik hier ook gewoon parren mee aansturen?

----------


## Funmaker

ik ken het tafeltje zelf niet maar aangezien ze al met fixtures werken wil dit zeggen dat je lampjes al voorgedefinieerd worden door de tafel...
En dus vermoed ik dat de knoppen links uw lampen zijn en als je er zo eentje selecteert je die zijn parameters aka kanalen kan aanpassen met behulp van de schuivers...
Maar nogmaals ken het tafeltje niet dus weet niet hoe hij juist werkt...

om op je vraag te antwoorden: led parren geen enkel probleem normaal aangezien hij het allemaal dmx is ... een gewone par door middel van een dimmertje en dan naar dmx mag ook geen probleem zijn.

----------


## dj_rob

Het veiligst en makkelijkst is dus gewoon de showmaster 24..
Dan ga ik daar naar op zoek! (tweedehands)

Hoeveel HE is dat ding eigenlijk? 6 tog? Handig bij de keuze van mijn flightcase. Aangezien er ook nog een cd-speler (2+3HE) en een sd-speler (2HE) inkomen lijkt mij een SLANT 11-4 wel handig, maargoed, daar gaat dit topic niet over :Stick Out Tongue: 

En dan nog iemand die er wel ervaring mee heeft:
Die Showtec Twistars of Firestorms? Welke is het best?

----------


## DJ-Jan

Met die scans kan ik je niet helpen helaas.
Ik gebruik nooit scans
succes daarmee

----------


## koentjes

> Het veiligst en makkelijkst is dus gewoon de showmaster 24..
> Dan ga ik daar naar op zoek! (tweedehands)



als ik jou was zou ik daar nog eens hard over nadenken...

die tafel is geschikt voor conventioneel licht (parren enzo)... chaseje erin en gaan.... maar is dus niet erg handig om scans mee aan te sturen, aangezien je deze dus niet goed kunt programmeren.

Het kàn wel, maar het werkt niet...  :Wink:

----------


## dj_rob

Dus als ik scanners aan wil sturen kan ik beter geen showmaster gebruiken??
Welke tafel heb ik dan nodig voor deze set-up?

btw, een showmaster is toch wel te programmeren? Lees 
_The Showmaster 24 is a 2-banks 12 fader, 1-bank 24 fader mixing console, it controls DMX and has also the capability to be used with MIDI protocol to allow real-time programs. The Showmaster 24 controls 2x12 channels (single bank) or 24 channels. The Showmaster 24 can program 48 scenes or chases of 999 steps or a loop with a total of 11988 steps. Programs can be run automatically or by external or internal musicinput. It is also possible to control your lightshow by the built-in MIDI-interface to allow a real-time live-show to your music._

----------


## JAroen

Een showmaster is gewoon niet super om intelligente efecten (lees scans en ledparren) eenvoudig een paar mooie chases te laten lopen. Ook een eventuele overwrite tijdens de show is met een scanmaster zie bijv : http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/BVModules/ProductTemplates/jenh/Product.aspx?productid=HL50334
makkelijker en eenvoudiger te doen! (let op conventionele verlichting is hiermee een stuk omslachtiger aan te sturen) Maar voor de setup die je nu hebt zou ik bovenstaande controller aanbevelen!

----------


## dj_rob

Bij die link krijg ik _url not found_..

_Moderator:_
_nou wees eens creatief...._
_Showtec Scanmaster 1, DMX controller - J&H Licht en Geluid_

Ja ik had wel een idee
Maar ik wist niet zeker of hij die ook bedoelde..


Maar hoe werkt dat nou precies met die Scanmasters..
Je selecteerd links de groep en met die 8 schuifknoppen kun je dan de kanalen regelen ofzo?
Dan kun je tog maar 1 par of scanner tegelijk bedienen of zie ik dat nou verkeerd?

----------


## JAroen

Links zitten 16 knoppen, deze zijn voorgeprogrameerd met een DMX adres (dus knop 1/fixture 1 is dmx 1 t/m 16 en knop 2/fixture 2 heeft het start adres 17) Het mooiste is dus om ieder armatuur een start adres te geven die overeenkomt met het start adres van de verschillende fixtures. 

Dus scan 1 komt op dmx 1 en scan 2 op dmx 17 en ledpar 1 op dmx 33 enz enz... 

Zo kun je de verschillende armaturen selecteren en dan vervolgens met de faders bedienen. Je kunt dus alle scans selecteren of slechts één en voor de ledparren geld hetzelfde. Ook nadat je de verschillende scenes hebt geprogrameerd is het nu heel eenvoudig om er één voor één een armatuur uit te halen en deze appart te bedienen. (overwrite) 

Dit is denk de beste een goedkoopste manier om alles uit je lichtshow te halen!

----------


## ralph

Entec dongle - zes tientjes,
Laptop - heb je vast al,
Freestyler - graties te neerladen,
Middagje pielen en je hebt een vele malen creatievere show dan met welke scanmaster ook...en ik heb heel wat crea showtjes op een scanmaster geprogd!

----------


## dj_rob

Nee ik heb geen laptop..
Ben meer voorstander van draaien met cd's.
En om nou voor die paar lampies OF een laptop aan te schaffen OF een hele pc mee te nemen vind ik ook zo wat..
Ik zoek dus gewoon een 19"tafeltje om mijn licht te besturen..

To JAroen:
Bedankt voor je uitleg!

Ik zag op marktplaats 2x Eurolight TS-7B + een Scanmaster MKII
Wat is nou het verschil tussen een Scanmaster 1 en bijv een Scanmaster MKII? De prijs is zo'n beetje hetzelfde.
Wat is het voordeel van een joystick bijvoorbeeld?

----------


## JAroen

Het voordeel van een joystick is dat je de pan en tilt van je scans makkelijk kunt bedienen, en volgens mij heeft de 1 ook geen mogelijkheid om chases te maken?? (weet ik niet zeker) 

Een chase is wel makkelijk om de diverse scene's (lees programma's) in de door jou ingestelde volgorde te laten aflopen.

Persoonlijk heb ik nog nooit met de showtech gewerkt, maar de SM-1612 is hetzelfde als de Showtech MKII volgens mij!

----------


## stekelvarke

De JB 1612 is volgens mij gelijk aan de scanmaster 2.
De scanmaster 2 MK2, heeft toch een aantal updates gekregen volgens de specs op de Highlite website.

----------


## dj_rob

Ok, 
Toevallig dat je het nu over die 1612 hebt.
Ik zag op marktplaats 2 dynamo 250 scans (met flightcase) en een 1612 in heel nette staat..
Hoeveel is dit ongeveer waard?
Hij vraagt 350 maar dat is wel wat hoog lijkt mij..

----------


## ralph

Volgens mij is het niet de bedoeling om marktplaats advertenties af te handelen op het forum.

Begrijp dat je geen pc ter beschikking hebt, dan ben je volgens mij de laatse scholier/student zonder!

Ik promoot niet het gebruik van een muziekpc, maar voor licht is er eigenlijk geen betere keus dan simpel via een diongle je dixo aansturen!

----------


## dj_rob

Ik vraag alleen wat tweedehands-lampen waard zijn, lijkt mij niet ditect nadelig voor de webshop die aan dit forum verbonden is maargoed..

Natuurlijk heb ik wel een pc, maar ik heb geen zin om die elke keer weer los te koppelen en mee te nemen.
Ik ben een mobiele DJ, al mijn apperatuur zit kant en klaar in flightcases dus een pc hoort daar niet bij.
Een 19"tafeltje is voor mij veel handiger. Daarbij, hoef ik ook niet zo'n hele creative, goed in elkaar gezette lichtshow. Gewoon wat heen en weer bewegen met de scanners is leuk, maar ik zal ze ook vaak gewoon op muziek laten draaien..

----------


## ralph

Jouw vraag, wat tweedehands lampen waard zijn, is simpelweg geen discussieonderwerp. Naast dat het niet het onderwerp is " DMX of niet".

----------


## vasco

> Natuurlijk heb ik wel een pc, maar ik heb geen zin om die elke keer weer los te koppelen en mee te nemen. Ik ben een mobiele DJ, al mijn apperatuur zit kant en klaar in flightcases dus een pc hoort daar niet bij.



Al eens gehoord van de portable pc?
Ze luisteren naar de naam laptop of notebook. Deze lijken mij uitermate te horen bij een mobiele DJ en je kan er een tas of flightcase omheen kopen zelfs, wat wil je nog meer.

Maar laten we hier lekker verder gaan over "DMX of niet" en niet over (verkoop)waarde van lampen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Al eens gehoord van de portable pc?
> Ze luisteren naar de naam laptop of notebook. Deze lijken mij uitermate te horen bij een mobiele DJ en je kan er een tas of flightcase omheen kopen zelfs, wat wil je nog meer.



Pak een ASUS eeePC 701 of 901 en zet er Windows XP op. Enttec dongle erbij, totale kosten (met legio mee functies dan een Scanmaster): 500 euro max.

Bouw er een touchscreen in en je kan zelfs zonder veel moeite Chamsys draaien. (en evt. later uitbreiden met een PC-wing)

----------


## sanderr25

> Al eens gehoord van de portable pc?
> Ze luisteren naar de naam laptop of notebook. Deze lijken mij uitermate te horen bij een mobiele DJ en je kan er een tas of flightcase omheen kopen zelfs, wat wil je nog meer.
> 
> Maar laten we hier lekker verder gaan over "DMX of niet" en niet over (verkoop)waarde van lampen.



je hebt ook gewoon 19" behuizingen voor computers 
bouw je daar je computer in en een scherm inbouwen heb je vast ook wel 19" en in een mooi rackje zetten

----------


## dj_rob

Als het allemaal zo makkelijk is waarom worden er dan nog steeds zo veel licht-mengpanelen verkocht?? 
Waarom doet niet iedereen het met een computer dan..??

----------


## stekelvarke

Een goed PC systeem is zeer makkelijk, maar het kost de nodige centen om voor een echt GOED systeem te zorgen. Maar niet iedereen wil zoveel geld neertellen voor de sturing van zijn licht. Vandaar dat er nog steeds budget sturingen verkocht worden.

Maar als je toch wat meer uit je licht wilt halen is een PC sturing meestal de beste keuze. Een goed PC systeem kost toch wel 1500 tot 2500 euro. Maar als je dan kijkt welke tafel je voor dat bedrag kan kopen ben je toch beter af met je PC sturing.

----------


## dj_rob

Ja
Als je nou kijkt dat we het nog nog over scanmasters van 100 euro hadden, en nu over pc-systemen van 2500 euro, dwalen we toch een aardig eindje af :Wink: 
Mijn budget is maximaal 150, en een tafeltje vind ik voorlopig goed genoeg.
Dus..
Geef me nou gewoon advies over welke tafel ik het beste kan nemen voor 2 scans, 4 ledparren en een fascinator..!

----------


## koentjes

WOEF

volgens mij is je keuze al duidelijk, veel plezier met je scanmaster

----------


## ralph

> Dus..
> Geef me nou gewoon advies over welke tafel ik het beste kan nemen voor 2 scans, 4 ledparren en een fascinator..!



Het beste kan je een tuintafel nemen, met de manier waarop jij leest en naar jezelf toe redeneert kan je namelijk beter iets anders gaan doen dan een creatieve lichtshow met veel mogelijkheden en groot gebruiksgemak neerzetten.

Verhalen over dure pc systemen, onzin, gelul!
simpel laptopje, entec dongle, freestyler. ik zeg: 600 Euro, klaar voor jaren

Wanneer je nu een tafeltje neemt voor je 2 scans, 4 LEDparren ( rgb neem ik aan?) en een 1 kanaals lichteffect.....

Ga dan voor iets met de functionaliteiten van een scanmaster II

Ik ga me niet verontschukldigen voor het feit dat ik over een pc sturinkje ben begonnen, het is namelijk mijn ervaring dat je daar vele malen meer mee kunt en het is zeer betaalbaar.
Ben serieus van mening dat je beter even door kunt sparen tot na een paar klusjes ipv nu een sturinkje te kopen wat je na een jaar aan de kant slingert en alsnog met een dongle gaat stoeien.

owja, geef me nou advies is jouw vraag,

mijn advies: doe je voordeel met de adviezen die je krijgt, gebruik wat je zelf het best past, maar respecteer de meniningen van derden. Ze nemen namelijk de moeite om je advies te geven.

----------


## JustME125

Ik zeg gewoon lekker een PC/Laptop/Tablet PC (net wat je kunt vinden waar Zinloos XP op kan draaien), en neem een zo simpel mogelijk licht programma, of doe het met de oplossing die hierboven beschreven is. Op je vraag waarom er zoveel licht panelen verkocht worden ondanks dat PC sturing beter is kan ik je maar één zinvol antwoord geven vanuit mijn oogpunt: Ik wil namelijk schuiven, tiptoetsen en jogwielen ipv een muis en een toetsenbord, hiermee werk ik een stuk lekkerder (sommige mensen zullen er wel anders over denken). 

Nog een tip: maak in ***snaam niet de fout dat je nu op €100,- gaat liggen bezuinigen en over 6 maanden tot de conclusie komt dat je licht paneel niet meer voldoet (omdat je nog 2 parren of een effect oid bijkoopt. Of omdat je toch een iets betere show wil). Spaar dan nog ff door en ga voor iets meer lichtpaneel waar je wél 3 jaar plezier van hebt (als zo'n dingetje dat al volhoudt).

Zuinigheid is oké maar bezuinig op de goede dingen!

Veel succes verder met je aankoop.

----------


## stekelvarke

> Verhalen over dure pc systemen, onzin, gelul!



Ik weet niet of je het hier over mijn post hebt, ik had het over een GOED pc systeem, misschien even verduidelijken wat ik hiermee bedoel: een up to date PC(liefst 19"), fatsoenlijke software met de bijhorende interface(dus geen freeware), touchscreen(s), DMX-in/midi/usb tafel voor faders en knoppen.
En dan kom je toch aan een bedrag van 1500-2500 euro 





> simpel laptopje, entec dongle, freestyler. ik zeg: 600 Euro, klaar voor jaren



Kan ook, maar hier mis ik toch een groot aantal dingen op.
Wel kan je hier meer mee dan op een scanmaster, maar het kost dan ook wel meer als dubbel zo veel, en ik vrees dat de toppic starter dat er niet voor over heeft en dus toch koppig kiest voor een modelletje uit de scanmaster reeks.

----------


## JAroen

De vraag was natuurlijk wel vrij simpel, welke lichtcontroller past er bij dit setje  :Wink: .

En dan kom je voor dat budget ind gewoon uit op een scanmaster, want hoe je het ook wend of keert dongle + laptop kost altijd minimaal 400 eu! Dat is dus 250 eu meer dan het budget.

Maaaaar het klopt wel wat er gezegd wordt door de andere gebruikers, je kunt met een stukje pc based lichtsturing veel meer dan met een controller uit de scanmaster reeks. 

Dus de topicstarter moet gewoon de keus maken, en zichzelf afvragen of hij ''veel meer'' nodig heeft, dan een partij voorgeprogameerde scenes en banken in een scanmaster. En uit ervaring kan ik spreken dat als je een beetje praktisch programameerd (volgorde van banken en chases) je best wel wat kunt met een simpele controller. Daar tegenover staat dan weer dat je ''on the fly'' met een pc weer sneller kunt reageren!

Ik denk dat de topicstarter nu wel genoeg info heeft om een keuze te maken toch? :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> ...dwalen we toch een aardig eindje af



Inderdaad, dat komt als eerste vooral omdat jij in dit topic een vraag stelt die helemaal niks met dit topic te maken heeft.

Lijkt mij dan ook nuttig dat jij lekker je eigen weg gaat na ik jou reactie zo lees op andere die advies geven en ons hier lekker verder laat praten over DMX of niet i.p.v. prijzen en wat te kopen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Maar als je toch wat meer uit je licht wilt halen is een PC sturing meestal de beste keuze. Een goed PC systeem kost toch wel 1500 tot 2500 euro. Maar als je dan kijkt welke tafel je voor dat bedrag kan kopen ben je toch beter af met je PC sturing.



Punt is, met alleen een PC en een USB dongle heb je geen schuiven waarmee je de hele boel in kan stellen. Vooral als je live draait (en met parren) is dat een behoorlijk gemis. Ik heb zelf de behoefte aan een aantal functies  en totaalstandjes (blinders, strobo's) die ik onder één knop rechtstreeks kan bereiken om in te spelen op de muziek.

Nu is het kennen van je nummers ook een aardig hulpmiddel, maar als je meer uitlicht dan alleen coverbandjes en drive-in disco's dan kom je nogal eens bands tegen die een beetje onvoorspelbaar spelen.  :Smile: 

Voor het bedrad dat jij noemt draai je geen drive-in tafels meer mee. Hooguit een Studio 12 Scan, maar er zijn weinig disco-shows die meer dan 8 parren meenemen en ze houden het vooral op intelligente fixtures.

Ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd wat de ervaringen zullen zijn met de nieuwe Showdesigner serie (512/1024/2048) van ShowTec. Ik heb hem in mijn handen gehad en hij deed een stuk robuuster aan dan het 'budget' van de eerdere ShowTec tafels.

----------

